# How do you like your Mullet?



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

This is about my favorite way.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

ummmm...boiled in oil, chet's original point rest...my house...


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

high and tight on the sides, long in the back... What? :001_huh::whistling:


----------



## elementfiftyfour (May 13, 2012)

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> high and tight on the sides, long in the back... What? :001_huh::whistling:



LOL, nice. :notworthy:


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

i like my mullet in a big cobia's mouth...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Spineless on a dredge, and just like you got their but spineless...:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

like Mike said.....all business up front, and a party in the back!!!

Now the fish fer food, I prefer it canned, then fried backbone...

As bait, hooked to a shark leader....:thumbup:


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I've only tried mullet 2 ways as food - fried and gizzards. Don't get the gizzards. Nasty stuff right there. 

So far the best use I mullet I've found is as a shark bait, but to each his/her own.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ummmm.....am I the only one noticing that the bait in the pic is a baby tarpon?!

Where was this pic?


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Ummmm.....am I the only one noticing that the bait in the pic is a baby tarpon?!
> 
> Where was this pic?


I was thinking threadfin with the belly cut. Def not a mullet


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I buy my mullet split tail rigged from Baitmasters as part of a dredge rig. They look and run awesome, last for multiple days as long as you refreeze them at days end.


----------



## 52fish (Feb 27, 2008)

MSViking said:


> I buy my mullet split tail rigged from Baitmasters as part of a dredge rig. They look and run awesome, last for multiple days as long as you refreeze them at days end.


I have to buy split tail also.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Ummmm.....am I the only one noticing that the bait in the pic is a baby tarpon?!
> 
> Where was this pic?


I think it's a thread fin.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The angle and shape of the anal fin as well as the rear-ward position of the dorsal fin points to a Juv. Tarpon or if this pic is from Australia, an oxeye tarpon. The lure looks like an island mistress or island cruiser which is a 11 inch or so bait so that would be a huge thread fin.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Fried mullet backbones are oh so tasty mmmmmm.....


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm with Chris on this one... baby tarpon.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Filleted,floured and fried.


----------



## KINGFISH (Aug 19, 2009)

not a mullet i fish them hard in pc break the neck bleed out a few days and fry them it dont get much better.... spilt tailed mullet make go bait but to me ballyhoo r better... that fish was not a mullet wrong color


----------

